

Parse.com is down (500) - abcddef
http://parse.com

======
theunquietone
Check status.parse.com for updates. We're really sorry for the inconvenience
and we're working now to resolve.

------
abcddef
[http://status.parse.com](http://status.parse.com) for updates.

------
rsiqueira
Many sites are down right now, including instagram.com, codecademy.com and
vine.co

------
rvanniekerk
RDS issues.

